# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] "Microsoft Office Excel did not find anything to print" - printing error

## mattgentz

I am getting the "Microsoft Office Excel did not find anything to print" error on my attached spreadsheet and I am stumped about what could be causing this. This is an actual work document that I am trying to use to create reports and I have had the same issue with 2 other similar spreadsheets that I have created. 

On the first tab titled "LobbyTimeDetail", I am not able to print any pages past page 46. This first tab is a pivot table. I have checked the print range but pages 47-83 are in the print range. These pages also do not show up under print preview. I can print when I highlight a single page and "print selection" but I am not able to print the specific page using print range from the print prompt without getting the error. Has anyone encountered this issue? Any ideas on how to fix? 

-Matt

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Welcome to the Forum *mattgentz*!

I downloaded your file and was able to see all 83 pages on Print Preview, and was able to print all 83 pages without changing any settings (to a PDF file). 

I do not know what could cause your problem, other than something about your printer setup. What type of printer are you trying to print to? Do you have any other printers/devices you can try?

----------


## mattgentz

This error does not occur on Excel 2010. It only occurs on Excel 2007. Can somebody using 2007 give this a try?

----------


## martindwilson

i confirm i see all 83  in the workbook but print preview only shows 46 in 2007

----------


## martindwilson

but if i change from letter to 55% size i see all of them in print preview

----------


## mattgentz

Awesome. That does solve my issue. Thanks a ton for your help.

----------


## greenn

I have the same message and find a solution:

Just right-click on the worksheet tab.
Then click "Move or Copy..."
On the next window click "Cancel"
That's all !
When go to "Print preview" you can see worksheet data and print normally.  :Smilie:

----------


## jetpowercom

I couldn't make the % change work, but greenn's trick solved the puzzle with two easy clicks. Thanks!

----------


## MaskedLoneRanger02

Error Message: Microsoft didnt find anything to print.

When you click on Print in Excel you will get the print dialog window.
Make sure that the page selection (i.e., 2-2 or 3-5) numbers are cleared.
If it is not cleared and you want to print a highlighted selection at the same time that you have page numbers in place you will get the error message shown above.
The printer does not know what you want; specific page numbers or the selection.

You cant have it both ways. It is one or the other, printing specific page(s); or printing a selection.

Microsoft should have detected this conflict and made the error message more meaningful.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Error Message: Microsoft didnt find anything to print.
> 
> When you click on Print in Excel you will get the print dialog window.
> Make sure that the page selection (i.e., 2-2 or 3-5) numbers are cleared.
> If it is not cleared and you want to print a highlighted selection at the same time that you have page numbers in place you will get the error message shown above.
> The printer does not know what you want; specific page numbers or the selection.
> 
> You cant have it both ways. It is one or the other, printing specific page(s); or printing a selection.
> 
> Microsoft should have detected this conflict and made the error message more meaningful.



You have responded to a question that is 7 years old and has been solved. Please have a look at some of our new posts to see where folks need help.

Given that we have had three members post their first (and so far, only) posts here after the thread was marked SOLVED, I am going to close this.

----------

